# Thinking about subscribing to Shop Notes



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Having just got started setting up my shop about a year ago and it is still a work in progress, I was thinking about subscribing to Shop Notes. Looks like there are a lot of things in the magazine that could help a noob get his shop in order. From jigs to flip top cabinets. What do you all think? If you were new to woodworking and were to pick one magazine to subscribe to, do you think SN's would be a good one. Seems like a good deal at 2 years for $28, plus the free small shop book.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Fine Woodworking, online membership. Don't get the paper copy.

This gives you access to all the articles they have done. If there is one you want to study, or build, you can print it off, and take it to the shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I like shop notes- good well written directions. Fine woodworking is great also.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I may have to do both. Just not at once.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am a faithful subscriber of Shop Notes and have never been disappointed. Plus you can gain some valuable experience and hands on following their plans. And...they dont have advertisements!!!:no:

I am also an online subscriber to Fine Woodworking and go there when I need in depth knowledge for a specific project. Good hunting to you!'
Smokey


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I like Shop Notes because it is useful to nearly all types of woodworking.... the shop. Some of us are into making fine furniture, some into turning, some into carving....etc... etc..
There are mags for all the different outcomes we expect when we butcher up some wood. Shop notes focuses helping us do the butchering:smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey Paul, 
Since you asked... If I were to pick one for a new woodworker it would be Wood. If I were to pick two they would be Wood and Shop Notes. Because I like to overdo things I get those and Fine Woodworking (add the online for only $14 or something when you subscribe.)

That said, ShopNotes is fantastic and you should go pick one up immediately. As the name suggests there are lots of great shop jigs, benches, tables, techniques and other good stuff that will help you build a shop you love to work in. :yes:


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I used to subscribe to 4 magazines and now ShopNotes is the only one I still get. Fine Woodworking is a great magazine but the projects are a bit advanced for those starting off. Over the past 30 years I've progressed from a weekend shop warrior to a craftsman (another 50 years I'll be a cabinet maker at 110 and if I live to see 200, I'll be a master). I never had a problem with Fine Woodworking but found projects in other magazines to be flawed. I'm at a point where I like to design my own projects rather then follow a plan. But ShopNotes is still good and will be for as long as I'm still learning. Good luck!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I subscribe to either 3 or 4 mags. I forget now. My favorite two are Shop Notes and Wood. My first choice for a "beginner" would be Wood. Shop Notes is a great magazine for sure.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I went with Shop Notes to start me off. I will most likely wind up with a few different ones, as well as some online subscriptions. Just have to pace myself.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You won't be disappointed.


+1 on shop notes. It's an awesome magazine to have around the shop. 

Red


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Since you already went with shop notes, do a search on google for Wood subscriptions. I got mine for $9. I like the magazine a lot so far. I haven't gotten shopnotes or woodsmith as I have about 100 old magazines from my dad when he subscribed


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The most important thing to understand about Shop Notes is to read between the lines. Almost every article it telling you "What to do" and between the lines tells you "How to do". You can apply the How to do to many other projects.

A very valuable resource.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I found Wood magazine for 9.80 for two years from a site called Discountmags.com, but never ordered from a site like this before. Reseller Ratings has a decent review, but the price seems too good to be true. Anyone ever deal with a discount magazine broker?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I found Wood magazine for 9.80 for two years from a site called Discountmags.com, but never ordered from a site like this before. Reseller Ratings has a decent review, but the price seems too good to be true. Anyone ever deal with a discount magazine broker?


Frankly, I wouldn't be too paranoid. I personally receive a handful of magazine subscriptions (almost 10) absolutely free through one internet deal I'm involved with. None are woodworking related (I'm always to late to score those). But mags like Discover, Popular Mechanics, NASA Tech Briefs, Art in America, Sports Illustrated for my son, and others. And there are a bunch more I could get of I wanted. And there's others I could get for only a few dollars/year.

You see, most magazines make their money on advertising. Moreso than from subscriptions. So they sometimes offer discount or free subscriptions to get their circulations numbers up to increase their ad rates and volume.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Paul, do you have a link to that offer? I checked out the site and there was no $9.80 for two years deal to be found.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I found Wood magazine for 9.80 for two years from a site called Discountmags.com, but never ordered from a site like this before. Reseller Ratings has a decent review, but the price seems too good to be true. Anyone ever deal with a discount magazine broker?


I think that was the one that I got. It took like a month and a half to get the first issue, but that was really the only problem. I already had bought the current issue, so it wasn't a big deal anyways.

I'd say you're probably OK. If you wanted a more trusted source, you can pay a little more through Amazon and sign up for their "automatic renewal" one. That's typically $10 or less per year, and it automatically renews. But, you can cancel if you want still.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

mn pete said:


> Hey Paul, do you have a link to that offer? I checked out the site and there was no $9.80 for two years deal to be found.


http://www.discountmags.com/product/5462/wood?xTerm=2&a=mps&offer=MPSWD

And then you put in the coupon code while checking out MPSWD. Brings it down to $9.80 for 2 years. You can also sign up for 3 or 4 years at the $0.70/issue price with that code as well.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Looks like JMartel got you the info. The code is the one I used. I think I may go for 3 years at 14.90, why not? I have read some decent reviews of the site and will put it on my AmEx just in case there is a problem. I may have to get my wife some mags also. She is killing me with buying her girlie mags, like In Style at the cover price in the store.


Update*******
Well I just order three years of Wood Magazine for 14.70 from Discountmags.com. I found the site and the code through another site http://www.magazinepricesearch.com/index.html .


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking around on there, in case anyone else is interested, Woodcraft is $11.12 for 2 years. I ended up buying a 2 year subscription for that one, and a 1 year Log Home living for $4.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Update*******
> Well I just order three years of Wood Magazine for 14.70 from Discountmags.com. I found the site and the code through another site http://www.magazinepricesearch.com/index.html .


 You got a good deal! I think I paid $24 for my two years. Then AFTER I subscribed they sent me a card to subscribe for 2yrs for $24 and get a third year free. Those sly dogs!

I think you'll get a lot out of Wood Magazine. I sure do. It's perfect for "beginners" like us and contains lots of cool projects, tips, jigs and so on.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

JMartel said:


> Looking around on there, in case anyone else is interested, Woodcraft is $11.12 for 2 years. I ended up buying a 2 year subscription for that one, and a 1 year Log Home living for $4.


Woodcraft sounds like a great deal. Anyone here subscribe to Woodcraft already? I've heard of their magazine but I've never seen it. It is a regular magazine, right? Not just a glorified catalog for their store?


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Paul! I just ordered WOOD. I'll consider a couple others too. I had let all my subscriptions lapse over the last year or so.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

At this price it's well worth it. You'll spend that much or more on two issues at the retailer. I'll be checking the link out Monday when I get to my computer.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok, you guys who signed up during the meat of this thread please let the rest of us know which ones are good. I just ordered shop notes. Thinking about getting Wood also... whatcha think?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Yes. I get both and happily devour them. Not too much overlap.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I got Wood and Shop Notes and could use another title. I read them so fast. For the deals at the place I ordered you can't go wrong with both of them, at least for a year to see what you like. If I was paying full price, then it would be a tough call, but might just go with Wood.


----------



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Woodcraft sounds like a great deal. Anyone here subscribe to Woodcraft already? I've heard of their magazine but I've never seen it. It is a regular magazine, right? Not just a glorified catalog for their store?


yes..I get that mag.... or used to...decent mag for the money... trouble with mags, they pile up fast when you have 3-4 subs coming to ya, and ya never remember where that ONE plan was..which mag it was in...Wood is premier... Shop notes is quite informative...American Woodworker is also another good pick as well.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

One thing you could do is scan each in when they arrive and you're done reading them. Then you can organize everything by project type and whether it's got useful info or not. Course, that will take a long time if you have old magazines.


----------



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

JMartel said:


> One thing you could do is scan each in when they arrive and you're done reading them. Then you can organize everything by project type and whether it's got useful info or not. Course, that will take a long time if you have old magazines.


boxes full,my friend...boxes :surrender:


----------



## Helipacter (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, I just thought I'd resurrect this thread, as there are some great recommendations here, but I'd like to know if anyone has been able to get Wood Magazine digitally outside the US & Canada? I live in Spain and I'd love to subscribe. Ditto Shop Notes, but that doesn't seem to have a digital option - I don't really want a paper subscription.

All the best!


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

BernieL said:


> I used to subscribe to 4 magazines and now ShopNotes is the only one I still get. Fine Woodworking is a great magazine but the projects are a bit advanced for those starting off. Over the past 30 years I've progressed from a weekend shop warrior to a craftsman (another 50 years I'll be a cabinet maker at 110 and if I live to see 200, I'll be a master). I never had a problem with Fine Woodworking but found projects in other magazines to be flawed. I'm at a point where I like to design my own projects rather then follow a plan. But ShopNotes is still good and will be for as long as I'm still learning. Good luck!


Pretty much agree here, except for the Shop Notes comments as I don't know the magazine - so - No Comment. 

I've subscribed to other magazines and finally settled on just FWW. The first time I subscribed to FWW it was way over my head and I let the subscription lapse. About 15 years later I couldn't understand why I thought it was over my head. Either I got better, I owned better tools (that part is true) or the magazine was geared down to appeal to more wood workers. I still don't know.

I have built pieces from other magazines and, like Bernie, found them to be a bit flawed. Also, in trying to make them simpler to build, it created a lesser quality piece and in the end really didn't cut off much labor time. 

If you like following detailed drawings and don't mind if your piece is missing details like dovetails and such, Woodsmith is a good choice. I used to subscribe to that, American Woodworker and Wood magazines. They all helped me get started.

But I've heard it said many times and I'm now seriously considering it, "If you want to really boost your woodworking skills, take some classes." 

Bernie, if you figure out how to reach the age of 110 or 200, let me know. I'll be needing that info soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

My plan for living way past 100 is to be real bad since only the good die young... my wife refuses to buy life insurance for me.

As for ShopNotes - it's a magazine with no adds and is mostly about jigs and tools and how too. It does offer plans on building things but most of the builds are shop items like router tables and workbenches.

As a final note on ShopNotes - I submitted a tip (my workbench) and they sent me a check a couple of months ago. A couple of weeks ago, they informed me my tip was chosen as the favorite for next issue (#132 to be published for the month of Nov. 2013) and last week I received a Porta Cable 450 compact router. I'm excited to see my bench or part off my bench in print.


----------



## Steve M. (Jun 4, 2013)

BernieL said:


> My plan for living way past 100 is to be real bad since only the good die young... my wife refuses to buy life insurance for me.
> 
> As for ShopNotes - it's a magazine with no adds and is mostly about jigs and tools and how too. It does offer plans on building things but most of the builds are shop items like router tables and workbenches.
> 
> As a final note on ShopNotes - I submitted a tip (my workbench) and they sent me a check a couple of months ago. A couple of weeks ago, they informed me my tip was chosen as the favorite for next issue (#132 to be published for the month of Nov. 2013) and last week I received a Porta Cable 450 compact router. I'm excited to see my bench or part off my bench in print.


Cool....I'll look for that!


----------



## BKonish (Mar 5, 2013)

I recently let my subscriptions to Wood and Woodcraft expire. Every project that I looked into making required tools that I do not have. Reading these posts is making me want to give Shop Notes a try.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Way to go, Bernie :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats Bernie!

I'm looking forward to that issue.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I just got an email today that ShopNotes is buying another one of my tips (that's two now). We're both on a roll, Bernie.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats Steve,

You guys rock!!!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Having just got started setting up my shop about a year ago and it is still a work in progress, I was thinking about subscribing to Shop Notes. Looks like there are a lot of things in the magazine that could help a noob get his shop in order. From jigs to flip top cabinets. What do you all think? If you were new to woodworking and were to pick one magazine to subscribe to, do you think SN's would be a good one. Seems like a good deal at 2 years for $28, plus the free small shop book.


Paul
SN would be a very good mag to subscribe to. It wasn't around when I started but I do enjoy reading it. I find some of the pieces helpful. You will get plenty of good sound articles there. Actually I don't think any WW mags were around.

I would also encourage you to pick up and thumb the Woodsmith mag. You will find their direction and approach easy to follow and understand. If an issue has a project you want to build, buy that issue. The methods they publish are sound. They might not appeal to the hand tool crowd and the purest but the end result will produce a very good product.

Fine Woodworking has always been my favorite mag. I have all issues from their first issue to the present on DVD and many in hard copy. Great mag to inspire you to press on to more experienced work. They don't do toys. Their books are almost never bested.

Okay I'm going to have to start looking at the post dates. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BernieL said:


> My plan for living way past 100 is to be real bad since only the good die young... my wife refuses to buy life insurance for me.
> 
> As for ShopNotes - it's a magazine with no adds and is mostly about jigs and tools and how too. It does offer plans on building things but most of the builds are shop items like router tables and workbenches.
> 
> As a final note on ShopNotes - I submitted a tip (my workbench) and they sent me a check a couple of months ago. A couple of weeks ago, they informed me my tip was chosen as the favorite for next issue (#132 to be published for the month of Nov. 2013) and last week I received a Porta Cable 450 compact router. I'm excited to see my bench or part off my bench in print.


Way to go Bernie!!! I'm going to pick it up and send it to you for your autograph. No really. Good job!

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BKonish said:


> I recently let my subscriptions to Wood and Woodcraft expire. Every project that I looked into making required tools that I do not have. Reading these posts is making me want to give Shop Notes a try.


Why not get the tools you seem to need?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I just got an email today that ShopNotes is buying another one of my tips (that's two now). We're both on a roll, Bernie.


Congrats Steve. I only dream about getting published everyday. It's on my bucket list.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Why not get the tools you seem to need?
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


In addition to that, BKonish, keep in mind that there are usually other ways to accomplish the same results. But using tools that you DO have.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Dunno but I may be late to the party. 

If you go to ShopNotes.com you can subscribe for $25 and you get an additional book.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rrich said:


> Dunno but I may be late to the party.
> 
> If you go to ShopNotes.com you can subscribe for $25 and you get an additional book.


Book? Books are good. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

